# Replace gear shift light



## biplab (Mar 28, 2005)

Anyone know how to replace the light in the gear shift on a 2000 auto Sentra GXE ? I doesn't look like it's easy to remove the cover? It's the light that lits up so you can see if you're on Park, Drive, Neutral and so forth. Any help from someone will be greatly appreciated. Thanks,


----------

